# Looking for anyone else having problems with glidden no voc paint



## pheonixpaint (Nov 5, 2012)

I painted the clubhouse and first house of a new subdevelopement with Gliddens ultrahide no voc paint and after a year plus we are still having problems with paint pulling off the wall. I used gliddens standard pva throughout and two coats on all walls. There is a main body color and an accent color on several walls. Main color is white base and accent is dark tint base. Both colors are pulling or sticking to ANYTHING left against the walls including, pictures, mirrors and even a three pound surf board. I have tested for the usual suspects and have ruled them out. I am trying to find if anyone else out there has had the same problems.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Use a 100% acrylic non-blocking finish if you are going to face things up against the wall on a regular basis. Sounds like an eggshell or higher sheen? Also, the pva sealer maybe a culprit as well, as it is really to seal drywall before texture, not after. You maybe better off spending a little more on a better quality finish and just not having these type of problems.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I tried glidden once, cost me more to correct the issues I had from it than it was worth, like Mike says just use a better quality paint.


----------



## Robinson_cnst (Nov 1, 2012)

I have only had coverage problems with the VOC in white, untinted. I used Ultra Hide 150 in my personal home and love it for what I pay for it. Cleans up great. Not sure what your application process is, but peeling paint with any quality material just sounds like an application error. I would not hesitate to put duck tape on my own house and know the Ultra Hide will stay put.


----------



## pheonixpaint (Nov 5, 2012)

So for those of you that have responded to my question I want to thank you. In responce to your remarks; I checked with the glidden rep., and the standard PVA is not the culprit, nor was (dusty, oily, dirty walls, etc.), Since this problem, I have switched to the vinyl-acrylic paint with much better results. The reason I used the No-VOC material was that it was spec'd for the entire project. I am now fighting with the rep for materials and labor for at least one project to repaint with a minimum cost of 15 gal of paint and $3900.00 in labor and sunderies. I am not a normal Glidden user but spec's required it for the project and could not disuade the developer. My BIG problem right now is finding anyone else with the same problems using the "Glidden Ultrahide No-VOC eggshell, and satin sheen, product # 1411011005). Please if anyone has had any similar problems with this paint I would be truely thankful for the help. The Glidden Rep has been giving me the run-around and I am getting increasingly frustrated with the problem. At this time I have invloved the general contractor, and from there he is going to involve the developer, association, and thier lawyers. Iam in it in a big way because of the corperate jackwagons I am dealing with and am truely despeate for some assistance. I have been a painter for 25 yrs and know what i am doing. PVA or poly-vinyl-acetate is a primer for textured drywall. High build is an undercoater for drywall as a base prior to texturing.


----------



## DiamondPaintingInc (May 31, 2012)

If you are from the Phoenix area (your name implys) and are dealing with Home Depot commercial Glidden reps. Good luck you will need it.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Just my $.02 the old Glidden paint was pretty good, in my opinion the new stuff not near as good. I don't know how true this is but I was told that Glidden makes 2 qualities of paint 1 for the big box stores and 1 for their stores. I don't know where you got your paint but maybe some one could answer this. It's a shame if it's true because Gliddon used to have a good name in paint.


----------



## Ted501 (Oct 29, 2012)

Toolnut said:


> Just my $.02 the old Glidden paint was pretty good, in my opinion the new stuff not near as good. I don't know how true this is but I was told that Glidden makes 2 qualities of paint 1 for the big box stores and 1 for their stores. I don't know where you got your paint but maybe some one could answer this. It's a shame if it's true because Gliddon used to have a good name in paint.


Agreed.


----------



## Roy Neher (Sep 9, 2013)

*Same problem*

I painted all of the trim in my living room with Glidden 10 months ago and it has never cured. Everything sticks to it. I don't dare put a second coat on it. Even another brand of better paint won't work because it would just crack being on top of soft gummy crap. It can't be sanded off because it's gummy. It will have to be chemically stripped.

Their chemist tried to tell me it was my fault and nobody else has had that problem. I shouldn't set heavy things on it. Really? A CD case? My harmonica? What a crock.

We need a class action....lynching....


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

^^^^Using what product? Diamond semi ??


----------



## Roy Neher (Sep 9, 2013)

*paint*

The paint was Glidden Interior premium. Satin finish low VOC. GLN 6200.
I am hoping to find a product that will intergrate into it and make it set up. Wish me luck with that. I may try a paint made for plastic and see what that does on a small area. Not looking forward to stripping all of it. What a nightmare.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I used ICI for years and never had a problem with it.Now my local store is a Glidden store and the only paint I have bought from them in the last year was ceiling paint and it wasn't a dead flat.It cost me a half day's labor plus 4 gallons of paint.I won't use any of their paint again.


----------



## redsquare_pants (Aug 27, 2014)

*Glidden Duo Eggshell CRAP!*

I got my Glidden DUO (paint & primer) from Home Depot back in Feb 2012. I painted 2 walls of this custom color and have had nothing but trouble with it!
Yes I tried calling them right after i painted this room, Glidden of course tried to blame me for having not cleaned my walls... well I'd like someone to PLEASE explain to me why all my other walls in the house, hallways, etc. have had no problems... OH that's right i didn't use Glidden. I will NEVER use Glidden again. 
I now have a 300 lb cabinet that i can't easily move and all this crap paint when it gets wet or if you dry wipe it, just peels.... or even a finger nail will do... 
NEVER EVER purchase Glidden.. I will never listen to someone telling me to purchase a DUO again!!


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

redsquare_pants said:


> I got my Glidden DUO (paint & primer) from Home Depot back in Feb 2012. I painted 2 walls of this custom color and have had nothing but trouble with it!
> 
> Yes I tried calling them right after i painted this room, Glidden of course tried to blame me for having not cleaned my walls... well I'd like someone to PLEASE explain to me why all my other walls in the house, hallways, etc. have had no problems... OH that's right i didn't use Glidden. I will NEVER use Glidden again.
> 
> ...



On the bright side, with all the money you saved by NOT hiring a pro, you can afford to redo it. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

pheonixpaint said:


> So for those of you that have responded to my question I want to thank you. In responce to your remarks; I checked with the glidden rep., and the standard PVA is not the culprit, nor was (dusty, oily, dirty walls, etc.), Since this problem, I have switched to the vinyl-acrylic paint with much better results. The reason I used the No-VOC material was that it was spec'd for the entire project. I am now fighting with the rep for materials and labor for at least one project to repaint with a minimum cost of 15 gal of paint and $3900.00 in labor and sunderies. I am not a normal Glidden user but spec's required it for the project and could not disuade the developer. My BIG problem right now is finding anyone else with the same problems using the "Glidden Ultrahide No-VOC eggshell, and satin sheen, product # 1411011005). Please if anyone has had any similar problems with this paint I would be truely thankful for the help. The Glidden Rep has been giving me the run-around and I am getting increasingly frustrated with the problem. At this time I have invloved the general contractor, and from there he is going to involve the developer, association, and thier lawyers. Iam in it in a big way because of the corperate jackwagons I am dealing with and am truely despeate for some assistance. I have been a painter for 25 yrs and know what i am doing. PVA or poly-vinyl-acetate is a primer for textured drywall. High build is an undercoater for drywall as a base prior to texturing.


boy, I wish I could make 4 large painting 15 gals


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Welcome to the VAE's*

That's the problem. Vinyl acetate -ethylene "VAE" polymers. They are too soft, low TG, polymers in which the industry has turned to for VOC compliance. I myself don't like them. 

I am taking a different approach for VOC compliance. I can drive a high TG pure acrylic film with 40 deg. F. formation without any volatiles. I myself hate the "soft" polymer emulsions.

Be patient, my fellow chemist friends & I are working on performance issues related to the gov. regs. The current low/ 0 VOC products will get better.


----------

